# Father's Day Logo



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that a tie? Subtle but nice.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

More very nice work Stuart. 

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's a noose.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's a noose.


lol


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought that slimline was wearing a tie!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> More very nice work Stuart.
> 
> Mike


He's know for creative thingys like that...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He's know for creative thingys like that...


He's known for it too. !rolling


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome job, Stuart. When's the gallery going up of past work? I guess we have to wait for a full year of holidays and special occasions!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Awesome job, Stuart. When's the gallery going up of past work? I guess we have to wait for a full year of holidays and special occasions!


Great idea, Drew ... why spend so many hours creating art and only one day to show it? I think a gallery would be _great!_


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You mean, like this? :sure:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> You mean, like this? :sure:


OK, how dumb am I.

I looked at those and almost posted: "I don't remember the first one, what was it for?"


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Stuart, does an incredible job on those images.

Thanks Stuart.

And Thanks Nick for posting those images. I missed yesterday. Even though it was "MY" day I still had to spend time with the kids. lol


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> You mean, like this? :sure:


Thanks for sharing those ... I missed a few of them while I was on sabbatical, so it was nice to see what I missed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nick said:


> You mean, like this? :sure:


Yeah, just like that. Does it come with a link?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HDG said:


> Yeah, just like that. Does it come with a link?


Nah, just my personal _'copy/paste'_ archive.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nick said:


> Nah, just my personal _'copy/paste'_ archive.


Appreciate your post, Nick. Are you listening, Stuart?


----------

